# Seguimento América do Norte - 2013



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2013 às 11:36)




----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2013 às 18:56)

Vaga de frio nos Estados Unidos

Temperaturas chegam aos 65 graus negativos







Mais em: http://noticias.pt.msn.com/imagens/galeria.aspx?cp-documentid=253103185


----------



## stormy (28 Jan 2013 às 19:15)

Tempestade muito severa nos EUA a começar amanhã.

Nos estados do sul, trovoadas severas com tornados, ventos fortes e chuva excessiva.
Na costa leste, algumas trovoadas severas e chuvas diluvianas associadas a ventos fortes.
Na região central o frio extremo e a neve ( que mais tarde chegarão aos pontos pontos acima referidos) serão o maior problema.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

stormy disse:


> Tempestade muito severa nos EUA a começar amanhã.
> 
> .



O Reed Timmer fez uma bela "apresentação" da tempestade em causa:


----------



## ecobcg (7 Fev 2013 às 17:49)

Depois dos tornados, agora aproxima-se uma potente tempestade de neve (já apelidada de "_Blizzard Nemo_"), que afectará a zona NE dos EUA.

Aqui a previsão do Reed Timmer (só não dá é para legendar):


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2013 às 12:32)

É verdade ecobcg, olha, deixo aqui uma estação perto de boston com webcam voltada para a baia de Boston...vai ser giro logo á tarde
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=KMASCITU3


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2013 às 09:58)

Algumas imagens dos efeitos da tempestade "Nemo":
















Mais fotos impressionantes em:
http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/winter-storm-nemo-news-20130207


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 17:03)

Uma das galerias mais impressionantes que vi, de fotos de neve .


























Completo:
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2013/02/snowstorm_dumps_on_northeast.html


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2013 às 15:58)

*Thundersnow* 


EstacionbcpSalto2


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2013 às 21:41)

USA 1-0 Costa Rica, sob um intenso nevão :

!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2013 às 23:43)

Brutal Wall Cloud neste momento, em streaming no http://tvnweather.com/live a partir do Dominator 2 do Reed timmer. Possível vir a formar tornado.


----------



## Redfish (19 Abr 2013 às 00:05)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*

http://tvnweather.com/live#:eek:

Equipa em perseguição a um Tornado nos EUA neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Mai 2013 às 01:33)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*

*May 1-2, 2013 snowfall timelapse, Owatonna, MN*


Kyle Schanus


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2013 às 14:20)

Imagens dos efeitos de um dos tornados que afectaram o Texas, no dia 16/05/2013. Estas dizem respeito à cidade de Granbury, Texas. Fala-se em ventos acima dos 320km/h (200mph)  - Foi classificado como EF-4. Terão havido 6 vitimas mortais e pelo menos 100 feridos, podendo ainda existir pessoas desaparecidas. " da vitimas mortais foram encontradas bem longe das suas casas...































Fonte 

Mais informações aqui


----------



## Lightning (19 Mai 2013 às 14:39)

Hoje, uma e meia da manhã cá, 19:30 da tarde lá. 






Tive a ver live streams durante horas e apanhei isto. Foi a primeira vez que vi um tornado desta dimensão num live stream. Hoje e amanhã há mais. 

Eram centenas de chasers em poucas centenas de quilómetros quadrados, parecia a caça ao ladrão...


----------



## CptRena (19 Mai 2013 às 18:11)

Aviso de trovoadas severas

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0179.html




> SEL9
> 
> URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
> SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH NUMBER 179
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 21:41)

Risco Moderado
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html







Watches
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 21:42)

Possível Tornado indo em direção a Wichita, KS.
Já tivemos 3 tornados reports até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 21:44)

Radar: http://www.ksn.com/weather/radar/topeka-radar/

Ao vivo: http://www.kwch.com/weather/alwayson/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 21:51)

Tornado emergency for wichita...  At 345 pm cdt...a confirmed large...violent and extremely dangerous  tornado was located on the sw side


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 22:05)

Danos relatados no sudoeste de  Wichita, KS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 22:20)

Huge tornado southwest Wichita. Just a little bit ago. Dick McGowan Darin Brunin


----------



## FJC (19 Mai 2013 às 23:02)

Boa noite!
Não consigo colocar o link directo, mas no Stream do Extreme Tornado Tour, está em cima de um tornado. Mesmo à pouco passou a imagem dele! Brutal!!! 

http://tvnweather.com/live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 23:05)

Transmissão ao vivo de um tornado em Oklahoma.

http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=988

http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 23:11)

DEVELOPING: NWS: "LARGE AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TORNADO," NW OF WELLSTON, OK, MOVING NE AT 40 MPH (5 PM CDT)


----------



## FJC (19 Mai 2013 às 23:13)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Transmissão ao vivo de um tornado em Oklahoma.
> 
> http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=988
> 
> http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/




UAU  apesar de belas imagens, nem se consegue imaginar o poder destruidor destes "bichos"!!!

desculpem, mas no news9 falaram que o tornado poderia ter 1 milha de largura.......


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 23:15)

Tornado atingindo Carney: http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=988


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Mai 2013 às 23:32)

Danos próximos a  Wellston, Oklahoma


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 00:23)

Entre Stella e Pink


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 00:31)

Até o momento tivemos 15 tornados reports.
Tornado se aproximando de Bethel, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 00:57)

O tornado que estava próximo a  Bethel, já passou por Shawnee, OK. 
Via Matt Kennedy, Twitter.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 01:01)

Uma fatalidade relatada em Shawnee, OK.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 01:19)

Danos significativos em Shawnee, OK. e Bethel, OK.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mai 2013 às 01:22)

À cerca de 21h00:






Second pic of the tornado near Rozel, Kansas today! Dick McGowan Darin Brunin


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 01:32)

Shawnee, OK











Shawnee, OK AO VIVO: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Lightning (20 Mai 2013 às 01:46)

Felipe Freitas disse:


>



Felipa onde é que arranjaste estas imagens? Tens a aplicação RadarScope?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 02:00)

Lightning disse:


> Felipa onde é que arranjaste estas imagens? Tens a aplicação RadarScope?


 Pego as imagens das postagens feitas no Twitter: https://twitter.com/meteorologia/meteo-america-do-norte


----------



## Lightning (20 Mai 2013 às 02:03)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Pego as imagens das postagens feitas no Twitter: https://twitter.com/meteorologia/meteo-america-do-norte



Ok. Obrigado. E peço desculpa, enganei-me ao escrever o teu nome no meu post, Felipe.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 17:59)

Risco Moderado para hoje novamente.  Ontem tivemos cerca de 30 tornados reports. O tornado mais forte ocorrido ontem foi um EF4 (ventos entre 267–322 km/h ) em Shawnee, OK.







Edmond, OK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvAthNEqxJg&feature=player_embedded

Shawnee, OK
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQdo_Ml6HgU


----------



## Lightning (20 Mai 2013 às 20:44)

Já começam os avisos de tornado a esta altura, 14:44 horas nos EUA. 

Hoje promete bombar...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Mai 2013 às 20:56)

(Editado por moderação, dada as características extremas do Tornado, foi criado um tópico dedicado)

*Tópico dedicado:*

 Tornado de Moore, Oklahoma, EUA - 20 Maio 2013


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 17:27)

Risco Moderado hoje novamente.
As chances de ocorrer um tornado serão maiores no sul de Oklahoma, leste do Texas, norte da Louisiana e no sul e centro do Arkansas.
O potencial tornádico é de 10%.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 20:05)

Current Convective Watches: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 20:15)

Hook Echo próximo a New Boston, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Mai 2013 às 20:44)

Uma nuvem funil foi vista perto de New Boston, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2013 às 19:12)

Risco Moderado hoje para o norte do Texas e sudoeste de Oklahoma: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2013 às 20:16)

Um tornado foi reportado próximo a Cedar Hill, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2013 às 20:20)

Tornado reportado ao norte de Dougherty, TX.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Mai 2013 às 20:58)

Fraco tornado ocorrido agora há pouco próximo a Floydada, TX


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Mai 2013 às 18:21)

Ontem tivemos 5 tornados reports no Texas, sendo que um causou alguns danos na cidade de Rotan, TX.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Mai 2013 às 20:13)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*

*5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas*


spiek56


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mai 2013 às 22:40)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> *5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas*
> 
> 5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas - YouTube
> 
> spiek56




Que brutalidade...


----------



## Lightning (29 Mai 2013 às 01:58)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> *5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas*



Comentário para este vídeo?

2:31 minutos de boca aberta...


----------



## MSantos (29 Mai 2013 às 11:29)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Sanxito disse:


> Que brutalidade...



Brutalidade é pouco!


----------



## dahon (29 Mai 2013 às 16:50)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*

Imagens impressionantes. E finalmente Sean Casey intersectou um tornado.
Gostava de ver imagens do estado em que o TIV2 ficou depois deste encontro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Mai 2013 às 17:24)

Devido aos estudos não tive tempo de entrar no fórum nos últimos dias.
Desde o dia 24/05 tivemos cerca de 50 tornados reports nos EUA, sendo que a maioria ocorreu ontem. 

Hoje o risco é moderado para partes do Kansas, Oklahoma e Texas. 
Potencial tornádico de 15%.

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mai 2013 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento América do Norte - 2012*



Gerofil disse:


> *5/27/2013 TIV2 (Tornado Intercept Vehicle) Is Hit By WEDGE Tornado in Kansas*



O anemómetro colocado no tejadilho do TIV2 registou 281km/h (175mph), de acordo com informações colocadas no facebook https://www.facebook.com/WeatherMatrix?ref=stream&hc_location=stream

Está aqui um video com o estado do TIV2 depois do tornado.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sean...7152108&set=vb.163525660371993&type=2&theater

E fotos:






























Digamos que ficaram com um registo memorável e histórico! Mas que facilmente poderia ter tido um resultado mais trágico...caso o TIV2 tivesse sido atingido por algum detrito mais "letal" ou se se tivesse voltado. Ainda assim, viu-se até quanto o TIV2 aguenta! Nada mau!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 00:22)

Até o momento tivemos cerca de 15 tornados reports, a maioria no estado de Nebraska.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2013 às 00:23)

5/28/2013 Bennington, KS Tornado 


bnvn1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 15:52)

Ontem tivemos 24 tornados reports.
As previsões indicam que as tempestades e tornados devem continuar ocorrendo até pelo menos domingo. 

Hoje as maiores chances de tornado são em Oklahoma.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 19:58)

Transmissões ao vivo: 
KFOR: http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/
News 9: http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=262101&BannerId=1021
KOCO: http://www.koco.com/news/oklahomane...at-5/-/9844008/10990302/-/g0okba/-/index.html
FOX 23: http://www.fox23.com/default.aspx
KTUL: http://www.ktul.com/category/261938/live-video-severe-weather-coverage
5 News-TV: http://5newsonline.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Lightning (30 Mai 2013 às 20:49)

Estou a ver os streams dos canais KOCO e NewsChannel 4 e garanto-vos que parece um repeat do que se passou em Moore, falando em termos das condições meteorológicas que estavam antes desse tornado. 

Parece tal e qual.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Mai 2013 às 22:39)

Até o momento cerca de 10 tornados foram reportados.
Um tornado deixou dois feridos em Oden, Arkansas.

Próximo a Oden, Arkansas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 20:27)

Ontem tivemos 17 tornados reports.

Hoje o risco é moderado para os estados de Oklahoma, Kansas e Missouri, porém poderemos ter uma atualização mais tarde, podendo ser o primeiro HIGH RISK do ano.

Storm Prediction Center: "Portions of Central/E OK will be considered for an upgrade to HIGH Risk at 20z..."


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 21:02)

Particularly dangerous situation: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0907.html


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2013 às 21:21)

> MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 0907
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0240 PM CDT FRI MAY 31 2013
> 
> ...


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/md/md0907.html


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 21:50)

Isto parece mesmo mauzinho para  OK hoje á tarde/noite...

Teem agora uma capping layer forte, que está  a permitir muita acumulação de energia,com CAPE entre 6000 e 7000J/Kg.

Mais daqui a pouco uma perturbação ( short wave) deverá começar a afectar a região, criando forçamento dinâmico, um aumento do shear e o varrimento da capping.










É de esperar que nestas circunstancias haja um desenvolvimento muito rápido de vários núcleos convectivos intensos..os perfis de shear não são muito impressionantes ( apesar do speed shear ser forte), mas pensa-se que o CAPE/DCAPE altos deverão ser tais que gerem fortes ventos de inflow e outflow, capazes de gerar regiões mesoescalares com perfis de shear incrementados, dai a possibilidade de tornados fortes.

Durante a madrugada de amanhã mantem-se uma advecção de ar instável, mas o CAPE diminui...faz todo o sentido que com a diminuição do CAPE haja uma maior influencia da sinóptica sobre os sistemas convectivos, pelo que possivelmente as células evoluirão para algo do tipo derecho/bow já que será mais difícil haver uma dinamização dos perfis de shear por mecanismos convectivos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 21:57)

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Tornado Watch 262: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0262.html







```
URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
   TORNADO WATCH NUMBER 262
   NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
   330 PM CDT FRI MAY 31 2013

   THE NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER HAS ISSUED A

   * TORNADO WATCH FOR PORTIONS OF 
     CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST OKLAHOMA

   * EFFECTIVE THIS FRIDAY AFTERNOON FROM 330 PM UNTIL MIDNIGHT CDT.

   ...THIS IS A PARTICULARLY DANGEROUS SITUATION...

   * PRIMARY THREATS INCLUDE...
     SEVERAL INTENSE TORNADOES LIKELY
     NUMEROUS VERY LARGE HAIL EVENTS TO 4 INCHES IN DIAMETER LIKELY
     NUMEROUS DAMAGING WIND GUSTS LIKELY WITH SEVERAL SIGNIFICANT
       GUSTS TO 80 MPH POSSIBLE

   THE TORNADO WATCH AREA IS APPROXIMATELY ALONG AND 65 STATUTE
   MILES EAST AND WEST OF A LINE FROM 20 MILES WEST NORTHWEST OF
   BARTLESVILLE OKLAHOMA TO 30 MILES EAST OF WICHITA FALLS TEXAS. 
   FOR A COMPLETE DEPICTION OF THE WATCH SEE THE ASSOCIATED WATCH
   OUTLINE UPDATE (WOUS64 KWNS WOU2).

   PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

   REMEMBER...A TORNADO WATCH MEANS CONDITIONS ARE FAVORABLE FOR
   TORNADOES AND SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS IN AND CLOSE TO THE WATCH
   AREA. PERSONS IN THESE AREAS SHOULD BE ON THE LOOKOUT FOR
   THREATENING WEATHER CONDITIONS AND LISTEN FOR LATER STATEMENTS
   AND POSSIBLE WARNINGS.

   &&

   OTHER WATCH INFORMATION...CONTINUE...WW 260...WW 261...

   DISCUSSION...AN EXTREMELY UNSTABLE AIR MASS HAS DEVELOPED ACROSS
   MUCH OF CENTRAL/EASTERN OK THIS AFTERNOON.  THIS WILL LIKELY RESULT
   IN RAPID DEVELOPMENT OF SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS THIS AFTERNOON AND
   EVENING ALONG THE DRYLINE OVER WEST-CENTRAL OK...AND ALONG A WEAK
   BOUNDARY EXTENDING NORTHEASTWARD INTO NORTHEAST OK.  DISCRETE
   SUPERCELLS CAPABLE OF EXTREMELY LARGE HAIL AND DAMAGING TORNADOES
   ARE POSSIBLE.  DAMAGING WINDS WILL BECOME AN INCREASING THREAT
   THROUGH THE EVENING.

   AVIATION...TORNADOES AND A FEW SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS WITH HAIL
   SURFACE AND ALOFT TO 4 INCHES. EXTREME TURBULENCE AND SURFACE
   WIND GUSTS TO 70 KNOTS. A FEW CUMULONIMBI WITH MAXIMUM TOPS TO
   600. MEAN STORM MOTION VECTOR 26025.
```


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2013 às 22:17)

Uma sondagem feita às 18z em Norman, OK






http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/soundings/13053118_OBS/


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 22:32)

Essa sondagem já tem um bom veering até aos 700hpa...parece um pouco melhor que o modelado.

Em altura é que podia estar melhor organizado, mas é de esperar que as células tenham poder suficiente para criar um ambiente próprio e localizado que pode ser bem mais favorável que o ambiente sinóptico.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 22:37)

3 células em desenvolvimento explosivo a W de OKC...


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2013 às 22:44)

Estas que estão a nascer na zona de maior risco


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 22:54)

A começar a explodir agora, OKC está numa situação de lotaria...pode passar tudo ao lado ou levar com uma ou duas em cima...


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 22:58)

1st tornado on the ground...






( Agora referem que poderá ser um gustnado)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 23:00)

@stormchaser4850


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 23:17)




----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 23:29)

Sistema linear a norte, possivelmente poderá evoluir para um squall/bow, com menor risco de tornados.

A sul desta linha, as hipóteses de supercélulas mais clássicas, com risco de tornados é superior.

Parece mesmo que  falta de um perfil de shear mais organizado nos níveis médios-altos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 23:43)

Um tornado foi reportado próximo a Kingfisher, OK.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 23:47)

Parece-me que na área a roxo há risco acrescido de tornados, mais que na linha a norte onde parece haver interacção com a frente fria.

A interacção destas células com frentes resulta em cenários complexos...em alguns casos pode haver até uma intensificação de algumas células, enquanto noutros casos a frente pode resultar no sentido de perturbar a organização das células...por vezes é uma questão de grau...uma pequena interacção com a frente pode ser benéfico enquanto uma frente que avança sobre as células pode destrui-las.

Por outro lado, na situação actual, parece haver de facto alguma falta de organização do shear em altura...o perfil está ora muito alinhado ou até um pouco caótico.
É um perfil que é mais favorável a squall/bow..


----------



## Ricardo Martins (31 Mai 2013 às 23:48)

Pergunta de noobie: Qual a melhor camara para seguir? de momento estou na http://www.chasertv.com/ com jr hehnlv e aaron. O que há com melhor qualidade?


----------



## ecobcg (31 Mai 2013 às 23:50)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> Pergunta de noobie: Qual a melhor camara para seguir? de momento estou na http://www.chasertv.com/ com jr hehnlv e aaron. O que há com melhor qualidade?



Podes ir vendo por aí, é questão de ires correndo os vários "chasers", ou podes ver aqui:
http://kfor.com/on-air/live-streaming/

http://www.news9.com/Global/category.asp?C=207228&BannerId=1022


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Mai 2013 às 23:57)

El Reno, OK


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:03)

Para já parece a célula mais interessante...e ameaça porções de OKC.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:13)

Tornado no solo já, com as velocidades a atingir valores cada vez mais impressionantes.

OKC está no fio da navalha..


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:16)

Próximo a El Reno, OK alguns minutos atrás


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2013 às 00:19)

Alguns prints tirados do meu Android há meia hora atrás:

(a segunda e a terceira imagem estão directamente relacionadas, há bastantes opções de vista de radar mas penso que estas são as melhores para o caso)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:22)

Este tornado que estava próximo a El Reno está indo em direção a Mustang e Union City OK.
Tornado confirmado próximo a Mineola, Missouri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:30)

Very Large Tornado live stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chasercam-live

TORNADO EMERGENCY FOR YUKON... RICHLAND... WILEY POST 
AIRPORT... BETHANY... AND THE VILLAGE (6:28pm)


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:32)

Impressionante....Tonado Emergency em OKC.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:39)

2 hooks, ambos em posição favorável a manter tornados duradouros, já que se encontram na face sul da(s) supercelula(s), sem competição a sul, e com fluxo de SE a alimentar a região com ar extremamente instável.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:41)

Confirmado tornado próximo a Montgomery City, MO.


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2013 às 00:41)

Outra


----------



## Ricardo Martins (1 Jun 2013 às 00:42)

É mesmo possivél o tornado  se tornar tão grande ao ponto de se ver perfeitamente o olho no radar?


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:47)

Situação complexa...uma supercélula grande com varias circulações associadas ( inflow notches).







Qualquer uma destas poderá organizar tornados...de SE continua a chegar ar quente sem qualquer competição por parte de outras células.


----------



## marco_antonio (1 Jun 2013 às 00:49)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chasercam-live


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:50)

Próximo a El Reno, OK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 00:51)

Outro tornado se formou próximo a El Reno, OK.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 00:54)

As circulações condensaram, há agora 2 muito fortes.







OKC ainda em Tornado Emergency.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 01:00)

6:57 pm - tornado emergency for wiley post airport... Will rogers world airport... Bethany... Downtown oklahoma city... North moore


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 01:07)

Duas mortes infelizmente confirmadas. 
Sirenes soando agora em Moore.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 01:09)

De momento a célula em OKC parece estar a interagir com a frente fria/dry line ( triple point) de modo +- similar ao da célula do tornado de Moore...

Para já parece que a célula está colocada de tal modo que é provável que continue intensa, com vários inflow notches alimentados pela convergência pré frontal, cada um desses poderá gerar ventos fortes e tornados.


A sul, outra célula está a evoluir independentemente, e poderá intensificar-se....nesse caso, se a célula a sul fortalecer, poderá cortar o fluxo de ar quente á célula de OKC, aliviando um pouco as coisas na cidade.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (1 Jun 2013 às 01:21)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/chasercam-live

impressionante


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 01:39)

Tornado emergência ainda em vigor. 
Tornado ao norte de Moore. 
Três mortes confirmadas.


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2013 às 01:54)

hook/inflow notch em Moore.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 01:59)

Tornado relatado em Tuttle, OK.
Tempestades se aproximando de St. Louis, MO.

Transmissão ao vivo St. Louis, MO: http://www.kmov.com/home/KMOV-Live-Stream-129813793.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 02:22)

Tornado deve passar próximo ao aeroporto de St. Louis, MO.

Transmissão ao vivo: http://fox2now.com/on-air/live-streaming/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 02:37)

Tornado relatado em Watova, OK.

As sirenes soando em Joplin, MO


----------



## Lightning (1 Jun 2013 às 02:39)

Duas das mortes já aqui referidas são uma mãe e a respectiva bebé, ouvi agora na transmissão em directo.  

Alguns elementos de equipas de repórteres móveis foram também atingidos pelo tornado mas encontram-se bem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 02:54)

Vídeo de um tornado próximo a Union City, OK.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=veNJBosc6EA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 03:33)

El Reno, Ok
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=1S6vSkDN6zY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpGueSbHF_Q

Bellflower, MO


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 06:02)

El Reno, OK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LLtHUEYNRPg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kOh9Ptz4w28


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jun 2013 às 06:04)

O acumulado de chuva supera os 100 mm em Oklahoma City.
Cinco mortes foram confirmadas.

El Reno,OK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oTRTZUVDOKw

Mais vídeos aqui: http://www.youtube.com/user/KDRMedia/videos?view=0&sort=dd&tag_id=


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jun 2013 às 21:21)

Um grande registo do Reed Timmer, da formação do tornado de ontem em El Reno. Muito interessante toda a instabilidade existente ali naqueles poucos metros junto ao solo e todos os Vórtices de Sucção associados...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOh9Ptz4w28


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 16:27)

Não sendo ainda Oficial, já se fala que o tornado de El Reno irá ser reclassificado para um *EF5*, com base nos dados registados em alguns radares Doppler móveis (e que é informação Preliminar ainda), que poderão ter registado ventos de 300mph, ou seja, *482km/h*... o que associado a uma largura máxima do seu trajecto com cerca de 2,6 milhas, torná-lo-á no tornado com maior potencial de danos jamais registado. 

A ver se se confirma esta reclassificação.



> *TwisterChasers*
> El Reno Tornado possibly upgrading to an EF-5
> Status Update
> By Mike Marla McCullough Morgan
> There is word tonight that the El Reno tornado will be upgraded to EF5 on Tuesday. Maximum path width 2.6 miles wide. This information is PRELIMINARY until the official statement is released. Doppler on wheels measured winds of very near 300 miles per hour......this information makes this tornado one of the very largest, if not the largest, and nearly the most violent tornado recorded. This information would give the El Reno tornado of May 31, 2013 THE MOST damage potential in the history of tornado documentation.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/TwisterChasers/101584633219846?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 17:35)

Confirma-se a reclassificação deste tornado: EF5, com vento de *476km/h* (obtido por um radar OU RaXPol data) e uma largura de* 2,6milhas (cerca de 4km)*, tornando-o no mais largo alguma vez registado.

http://kfor.com/2013/06/04/update-el-reno-union-city-tornado-widest-tornado-on-record/

Terá passado de uma largura de menos de 1 milha para as 2,6 milhas em pouco mais de 30 segundos!



> Reed Timmer ‏@reedtimmerTVN
> El Reno tornado on May 31 just upgraded to #EF5. Went from less than a mile to 2.6 miles wide in around 30 sec. Widest #tornado in history



Uma intensificação muito rápida, aleada ao trajecto não linear, com uma viragem súbita para Norte, ajudará a explicar o porquê de tantos chasers (Tim Samaras incluído) terem sido apanhados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2013 às 18:02)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2013 às 18:29)

RaxPol data used for the EF5 rating. Check out the vortex around the parent tornado! Via Andrew Bryant


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jun 2013 às 20:40)




----------



## ecobcg (4 Jun 2013 às 21:08)

Mais uma boa explicação para o movimento errático deste tornado, dada por Mike Smith, aqui.






O tornado, no círculo mais pequeno a preto, estava incorporado no mesociclone (circulo preto de maiores dimensões), o qual se movia para Este (setas a preto), enquanto o tornado girava em torno do mesociclone (seta a roxo), naquilo a que ele chama de um padrão "cicloidal".






Pode-se ver bem esse padrão no "hook echo", nesta animação:





Num outro post do mesmo Mike Smith, ele fala que este tornado entra numa categoria por ele chamada de Super-Tornado:
- Largura maior que 2 milhas;
- Intensidade F5;
- Trajecto longo.


----------



## Vince (4 Jun 2013 às 21:17)

Para termos melhor noção da largura


----------



## Zapiao (4 Jun 2013 às 23:47)

Vince disse:


> Para termos melhor noção da largura


A largura é medida na base ou no topo? É que ver um "cano" de ar a sugar tudo á nossa volta com essa kmtragem deve ser medonho ao vivo.
 Pelo que li o Tim Samaras foi encontrado "seat belted" dentro do carro, enquanto que os outros 2 foram cuspidos tendo um deles sido encontrado a mais de meia milha do carro .


----------



## ecobcg (5 Jun 2013 às 16:53)

Para mim, um dos melhores videos deste tornado! Regista toda a evolução da supercélula e depois do tornado, com pomenores impressionantes da rotação do mesociclone, tudo filmado de uma posição perfeitamente segura, a Sul de todo o sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2013 às 20:59)

Risco Moderado hoje para os estados de Dakota do Sul e uma pequena parte dos estados de Minnesota, Nebraska e Iowa. O risco moderado devesse a grande possibilidade de ocorrência de tempestades com ventos fortes acima de 120 km/h. O potencial tornádico e de 5%.







Amanhã o risco será moderado nos estados de Indiana, Ohio e Illinois. 






Alguns meteorologistas estão indicando a possibilidade de ocorrência de um derecho.

Ontem tivemos cerca de 10 tornados reports.  Imagem de um tornado próximo a Adairville no Condado de Logan , Kentucky e outro próximo a Baltimore,  Maryland.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2013 às 16:41)

Ontem tivemos 4 tornados reports.

HIGH RISK hoje para partes de  Indiana, Iowa, Ohio e Illinois.








> MESOSCALE DISCUSSION 1040
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 1026 AM CDT WED JUN 12 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2013 às 17:42)

HIGH RISK


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Jun 2013 às 20:03)

Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) Tornado Watch 298: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0298.html








> URGENT - IMMEDIATE BROADCAST REQUESTED
> TORNADO WATCH NUMBER 298
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 150 PM CDT WED JUN 12 2013
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2013 às 10:54)

CALGARY: Número de evacuados = 100 000; Número de vítimas mortais = 0. Este um exemplo que ilustra o contraste entre países desenvolvidos e países em desenvolvimento face às catástrofes naturais.


GlobalToronto


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Jun 2013 às 20:01)

Uma forte onda de calor deve atingir nos próximos dias o oeste dos EUA. As temperaturas devem passar dos 47ºC em Las Vegas e Phoenix. No Vale da Morte, Califórnia a previsão e que a temperatura chegue aos 54ºC no domingo e segunda, valor próximo do recorde de maior temperatura no mundo que é de 56,7ºC. 



> Observe na projeção para sábado à noite do modelo americano GFS (acima) que o indicativo é de temperatura em 850 hPa (1500 metros de altitude) perto de 40ºC.


 Metsul


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jun 2013 às 18:28)

*Onda de calor leva termómetros a superar os 45 graus*


> Três estados norte-americanos, Califórnia, Nevada e Arizona, foram atingidos este fim de semana por uma onda de calor que levou os termómetros a superar os 45 graus e provocou centenas de hospitalizações.
> 
> Em Las Vegas, a temperatura no aeroporto alcançou um recorde de 47 graus e os serviços meteorológicos preveem que em Death Valley, Califórnia, as temperaturas ultrapassem hoje os 50 graus, próximo do máximo de 53 graus em 1913.
> 
> ...


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2013 às 10:12)

Queria saber até quanto chegou em phoenix e death valley =| no death valley só mostra o parque, alguém já tem informaçao?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jun 2013 às 12:41)

blade disse:


> Queria saber até quanto chegou em phoenix e death valley =| no death valley só mostra o parque, alguém já tem informaçao?


 Phoenix chegou ontem aos 119ºF (48,3ºC) e no Death Valley fez 127ºF (52,7ºC).

Hoje pode fazer até 130ºF (54,4ºC) no Death Valley.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2013 às 12:37)

*19 bombeiros morreram no Arizona enquanto combatiam fogo*

Pelo menos 19 bombeiros morreram domingo no Arizona, Estados Unidos, quando combatiam um incêndio florestal, revelou o gabinete do xerife do condado de Yavapai.
Os bombeiros morreram na tarde de domingo enquanto lutavam contra o fogo no monte Yarnell, norte de Phoenix, disse um porta-voz do mesmo gabinete citado pela agência AFP. O porta-voz salientou não ter confirmação se os 19 bombeiros mortos eram os mesmos dados como desaparecidos na manhã de domingo.

Destak

*Eu não coloco imagens de incêndios aqui no Fórum.*


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Jul 2013 às 22:30)

Em  Needles, California a temperatura minima foi de *34.2ºC* . Ontem, a maxima foi de* 50.0ºC* registada no aeroporto.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2013 às 19:20)

*'Parem de estrelar ovos no chão!'*


> O Parque Nacional do Vale da Morte, na Califórnia, Estados Unidos, apelou aos visitantes para que parem de tentar estrelar ovos no chão para testar o calor da região. Os responsáveis dizem estar criado um problema ambiental com a quantidade de cascas e caixas de ovos deixadas naquela zona protegida.
> 
> O apelo é veiculado pela AFP, que explica que muitos visitantes tentam estrelar ovos no chão para comprovar a fama do Vale da Morte enquanto local mais quente do planeta. Foi naquela região desértica californiana que, em 1913, o mercúrio subiu aos 57 graus Celsius.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2013 às 23:50)

*ISU climatologist predicts volatile weather, crop yields*

*"With erratic volatile weather likely over the next 25 years, risk management will become much more important on Iowa farms"*

The calendar may indicate it’s 2013, but it could as well be 1947 when it comes to future crop yields and weather patterns, according to Iowa State University Extension Climatologist Elwynn Taylor. Taylor, in remarks Wednesday at the 86th Annual Soil Management and Land Valuation Conference at ISU, said 1947 was the first of 25 years of volatile weather and crop yields in Iowa and the nation’s Corn Belt.
“The way the weather has behaved since Oct. 1, the beginning of the climate year, parallels the weather during the same period in 1947,” Taylor said. “It was too wet in the spring, much like we seem to be with almost three times the normal amount of rainfall. “As we got into the first of part of August 1947, things went hot, things went dry and the crop didn’t have real great roots.”
Taylor said Pacific Ocean currents have signaled an El Nino pattern of wet weather until recently, when they began to shift on March 31. “Now, it’s looking like it’s going back toward a La Nina pattern and we will be watching the ocean current data very carefully,” Taylor said. “The amount of the change would seem to indicate that by the middle of June, we will be back in a La Nina, which is what happened in 1947.”
After six years of above trend line corn yields, the U.S. experienced its third year of below trend line yield in 2012 and Taylor said a fourth year is not unlikely in 2013. “With erratic volatile weather likely over the next 25 years, risk management will become much more important on Iowa farms,” Taylor said.
Taylor said this spring’s wet weather, which has delayed corn and soybean planting, has ended last year’s drought throughout most of Iowa, with the exception of the extreme northwestern counties. He said the drought likely will  persist and expand in the western Corn Belt states of Nebraska, North Dakota and South Dakota. While Iowans worry more about tornadoes, Taylor said the six-month hurricane season that begins June 1 is expected to be very active.
The National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration agrees with Taylor. The agency released its outlook Thursday, calling for a 70 percent likelihood of 13 to 20 named storms (winds of 39 mph or higher), of which seven to 11 could become hurricanes (winds of 74 mph or higher). NOAA said three to six major hurricanes are expected to form. It cited three climate  factors strongly controlling Atlantic hurricane activity that are expected to come together to produce an active or extremely active season.
The factors include El Niño not expected to develop and suppress hurricane formation.

The Gazette


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2013 às 22:33)

*Storm rolls through the region *

A massive storm rolled through the region Friday afternoon bringing with it weather warnings and leaving behind lots of damage. A tornado warning was issued during the afternoon as the storm made its way across the region it was then downgraded to a watch late Friday afternoon.
Environment Canada had a report of a tornado near Highway 27 and Horseshoe Valley Road and a funnel cloud near Barrie but nothing has been confirmed. There has been damage reported in Gravenhurst, Barrie, Orillia, and Port Severn.
Both Hydro One and Powerstream have been reporting a number of power outages in Barrie, Orillia, and throughout Muskoka. The region was still under a severe thunderstorm warning late Friday afternoon.

News CTV


----------



## Miguel96 (12 Ago 2013 às 23:31)

Neste momento várias Células estão a desenvolver-se em vários Estados dos EUA.
Existem caçadores de tempestades a persegui-las.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Ago 2013 às 21:46)

Chuvas fortes causadas pelo que antes era o Invest 92L estão atingindo a região entre a Louisiana e a Flórida.
Em Gulfport, Miss choveu em uma hora 118 mm.











Imagens: @JFitzhughPhoto e @sunherald


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2013 às 00:33)

*Cinco mortos e centenas de desaparecidos no Colorado devido às cheias*

Mais de 500 pessoas estão dadas como desaparecidas no estado do Colorado, nos EUA, na sequência das fortes inundações que desde quarta-feira já fizeram pelo menos cinco mortos, anunciaram neste domingo as autoridades. As equipas de resgaste estão no terreno à procura de sobreviventes, num dia em que está prevista ainda mais chuva. O número provisório de vítimas mortais subiu no sábado para cinco: uma mulher foi arrastada pela corrente e acabou por morrer, em Boulder, um dos condados mais afectados pelas cheias.
As equipas de socorro tinham encontrado três corpos na quinta-feira e nesta sexta-feira foi encontrado o quarto, no mesmo condado. “É possível que haja mais vítimas”, disse aos jornalistas o xerife de Boulder, Joe Pelle, citado pela AFP. Mas “com um exército de voluntários e com o resgate aéreo, esperamos resgatar toda a gente, o mais rapidamente possível”, acrescentou. As operações de resgate foram reforçadas depois de o Presidente dos EUA, Barack Obama, ter decretado o estado de emergência no Colorado e ordenado o envio de socorristas e meios suplementares para apoiar as autoridades locais.
No entanto, estas avisaram que vão ser precisos vários dias para chegar às comunidades mais remotas, que estão isoladas. Além disso, as fortes chuvas devem continuar a cair “por vários dias”, alertaram os meteorologistas. A destruição de várias torres de comunicações móveis está a dificultar o resgate. Sem comunicações e, em muitos casos, sem electricidade, é difícil chegar às zonas mais isoladas. As ruas estão transformadas em verdadeiros rios.
Cerca de 350 pessoas foram dadas como desaparecidas só no condado de Larimer, de onde perto de 500 habitantes foram já retirados. No condado vizinho de Boulder, 231 pessoas estão incontactáveis, segundo a CNN. As autoridades, porém, alertam que estes números não são certos. As imagens captadas pelos helicópteros que têm sobrevoado a região mostram cidades transformadas em ilhas.
Milhares de pessoas tiveram de abandonar as suas casas e procurar abrigos temporários. Muitas foram retiradas de helicóptero, outras em camiões militares ou de barco. Há comunidades totalmente isoladas, sem água potável, nomeadamente nas regiões montanhosas no oeste de Boulder. Estas cheias são consideradas as piores desde 1976 na região, quando quase 150 pessoas morreram perto de Boulder.

Público


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 21:48)

Risco moderado para partes de Nebraska e Iowa.





















Um Tornado Watch está em vigor para o leste de Nebraska e oeste de Iowa.
Um Severe Thunderstorm Watch também está em vigor para a região central e oeste de Oklahoma, noroeste do Missouri e leste do Kansas.

Tornado Watch




http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0539.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 21:51)

A tempestade de inverno Atlas está afetando a região de Wyoming e Sul da Dakota, EUA.

Lead, SD






@trobec 
Cocorahs report from Lead, SD: 33 inches and still snowing.

Sturgis, SD






Boulder Canyon





David McGirr

Mais imagens:http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/photos_first_blizzard_of_seaso/18461284


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2013 às 22:07)

Belíssima depressão que se formou, e o outbreack de tempo severo nas plains parece dos mais fortes da estação de outono dos últimos anos.

Convém explicar que é na primavera quando temos mais actividade convectiva severa ( main season), pois é nessa altura que temos mais instabilidade baroclínica, ou seja, mais gradiente horizontal entre o ar frio polar a norte e o ar quente tropical a sul.

A estação de outono ( secondary season) costuma ser mais branda porque o gradiente é menor e a área continental arrefece rapidamente com a diminuição das horas de sol, havendo menos acumulação de energia durante do dia que estas tempestades necessitam.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 22:40)

Just In:  Spotters reporting a tornado in progress between Madison and Stanton, NEB (4:34pm) - no warning yet


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Tornado Warning no NE de Nebraska.
Um tornado relatado até o momento.





@severestudios


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:13)

Stanton tornado





@Monst3rTony

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:17)

@severestudios : Spotter report: 5:15 pm - Large tornado 7 miles southwest of WAYNE, NEB.


@centralokstorms


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Imagem: @wxbrad


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:30)

@SimonStormRider


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:34)

@alastormspotter
*Extremely large, violent tornado approaching Wakefield, NE. Spotters have described storm as 'multi-vortex' and 'up to 2 miles wide' *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:39)

Wayne, NE





@stormtimelapse


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2013 às 23:46)

Wayne, NE







Brandon Sullivan


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 00:04)

O tornado atingiu o sul de Wayne.






Large tornado by Wayne, NE from 15 to 20 min ago by Basehunter Scott Peake!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 00:10)

@severestudios 
CONFIRMED LARGE AND EXTREMELY DANGEROUS MULTI VORTEX TORNADO near Hubbard, NE.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 00:16)

@severestudios 
  1/2 mile wide tornado, 5 miles NW of EMERSON, NEB.

Sirenes estão soando agora em Sioux City, IA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 00:52)

Tornado spotted on the ground near North Sioux City, IA (via @Lebron_fan712)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 00:57)

@severestudios 
Large tornado heading toward PIERSON and CORRECTIONVILLE, IA.   

@NWSSiouxFalls 
1/2 mile to 1 mile wide tornado reported 10 miles west of Hinton Iowa, near Jefferson SD at 637 pm CDT


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:04)

Tornado Watch está em vigor para a região central de Iowa.






Correctionville, IA


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:06)

Wayne, Nebraska 





 @StormCoker


----------



## Zapiao (5 Out 2013 às 01:11)

Onde vao buscar estas informaçoes ?
Algum site ?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:14)

Zapiao disse:


> Onde vao buscar estas informaçoes ?
> Algum site ?


 Eu utilizo o twitter: https://twitter.com/meteorologia/meteo-américa-do-norte


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:16)

Tornado indo em direção a Washta, Iowa.


----------



## Zapiao (5 Out 2013 às 01:23)

É aqueles pixels vermelhos, certo?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:41)

Zapiao disse:


> É aqueles pixels vermelhos, certo?








View of Large Tornado when it was west of Hinton (via Nancy Rissell O'Hern)





Macy, NE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXqTaSjjUUI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 01:56)

Wayne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PYQvgyeMmRQ


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 02:00)

3 feet + of snow in parts of South Dakota (photo via Summer Kotke)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 02:22)

ktivnews: http://www.ktiv.com/Global/category.asp?c=197766

Moville IA





@Jeff_Piotrowski

14 pessoas ficaram feridas em Wayne.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 14:32)

Acumulados de neve na Dakota do Sul: http://kamala.cod.edu/HPC/latest.acus.KWBC.html






Deadwood, SD






Rapid City, SD: http://iwitness.weather.com/_Rapid-City-SD-Slammed/video/1850992/148597.html

Rapid City, SD 





Tonia Fischer


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 14:35)

Ontem tivemos 18 tornados reports





Wayne


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_EXuJaRNgo#"]Wayne, Nebraska Wedge Tornado and Damage *Zach Hargrove-HD* - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 21:35)

Preliminary EF4 damage in Wayne, NE, per @NWSOmaha. Survey continues.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EguQcbvRaE8


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2013 às 21:50)

*Deadwood, SD.* 





Michelle VanDeburgh Liljegren

*Spearfish, SD*





@TaterGabe





Sande Barrett Bihlmaier

*Rapid City, SD*





@J_Radspinner11





@mikeseidel

*Sturgis, SD*





@Loud_American

Mais imagens: https://www.rebelmouse.com/winterstormatlas/

*Wright, Wyoming.*





Annie Zollinger

*Casper, Wyoming.* 





 Joan Jacobson Fleming


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2013 às 03:23)

Slight Risk para parte de Illinois, Missouri, Tennessee, Indiana e Kentucky.
O potencial  tornádico é de 5%.






Tornado Watch está em vigor neste momento para parte dos estados de Illinois, Tennessee e Kentucky.
Até o momento dois tornados foram relatados, um no Tennessee e o outro em Wisconsin.


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Out 2013 às 03:28)

Caraca como isso aconteceu assim tao cedo 

 Eu andei pesquisando sobre Casper e e uma cidade com indice pluviometrico incrivelmente baixo o mes de outubro nao passa de 30mm.

 Sendo que a cidade tem um clima semiarido 

 Isso e bem impressionate !


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Nov 2013 às 14:40)

Risco moderado para amanhã nos estados de Ohio, Indiana, Michigan e partes de Illinois e Kentucky.













> DAY 2 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 1259 AM CST SAT NOV 16 2013
> 
> ...


 http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day2otlk.html

@NWSSPC- We issued a Day 2 Moderate Risk for severe weather on Sunday. Here are past November Day 2 Moderates (since 1998)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 13:46)

O SPC emitiu um alto risco de tempo severo para partes de Indiana, Illinois, Ohio e Michigan.
O risco de tornados é alto.
Este é o segundo alto risco de 2013 e o primeiro alto risco em Novembro desde 15 de Novembro de 2005.








> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0659 AM CST SUN NOV 17 2013
> 
> ...


http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/outlook/day1otlk.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 14:52)

Primeiro Tornado Watch emitido (Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS) : http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0561.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 15:32)

LIVE


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 16:00)

Primeiros tornados warnings em vigor para Kenosha, Racine e Walworth County, WI e outro para Harvard e Richmond, Ill.






LIVE: http://www.wrex.com/Global/category.asp?c=201463


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 16:11)

Nuvem funil vista próximo a Hebron, Illinois.
Novo Tornado Watch deve ser emitido em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 16:32)

Segundo Tornado Watch emitido (Particularly Dangerous Situation (PDS): http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0562.html






Tornado Watch 563: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0563.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:04)

Dois primeiros tornados confirmados, um ao sul de Peoria, IL e outro próximo a Petersburg, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:08)

Andrew Burtsfield near Pekin, Illinois. #ILwx







@4cast4you 
11:06am CT: CONFIRMED TORNADO 3 miles NW of Morton, IL (Tazewell County) at the intersection of I-74 and I-474.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:15)

‏@BTSullivan91 
Debris signature seen now NW of Washington, IL on radar






@4cast4you 
11:14am CT: Emergency manager 4 miles south of Metamora, IL reports at large tornado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:19)

Tornado causa danos ao prédio do canal local de TV afiliado da NBC em Peoria, Illinois.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:33)

Pic of developing tornado near Pekin, IL which is now a LARGE and Extremely Dangerous Tornado near Benson, IL (via Lisa Logsdon)






@gensiniwx Initial stage of tornado. Taken near East Peoria


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:35)

Adam Lucio - Roanoke Illinois


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:37)

Pekin, IL











Fred Zwicky


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:50)

Pontiac, IL. Via: TWC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 17:52)

Washington, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 18:01)

Anthony Khoury






Washington, IL @Alexandra_WMBD


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2013 às 18:16)

está violento por lá!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2013 às 18:23)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 18:31)

Chicago: http://abclocal.go.com/wls/live

O estádio de futebol americano Soldier Field está sendo evacuado devido a forte tempestade que se aproxima.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 18:45)

Tornados confirmados próximos a Wilmington e Symerton, IL

Peoria


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 18:55)

Coal City, IL


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2013 às 19:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 19:49)

ecobcg disse:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BZS8E4dCIAAVYkh.jpg:large


 Essa foto deve ser antiga, pois tem um "X'' vermelho no carro. Normalmente o NWS ao avaliar os danos provocados por um tornado, coloca um  "X" para marcar que a área já foi avaliada.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 19:58)

Vídeo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202389496883830&set=vb.1385263866&type=2&theater

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eix9QaLLPLg&"]Nov 17 2013 Central Illinois Tornado - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 20:20)

Tornado deve passar próximo a Paducah, Kentucky: http://www.kfvs12.com/category/159507/watch-heartland-news-live
Até o momento tivemos mais de 30 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 20:24)

@TWCBreaking 
BREAKING: Illinois EMA reports one fatality in today's tornadoe


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 20:25)

Bone Gap


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2013 às 20:27)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Essa foto deve ser antiga, pois tem um "X'' vermelho no carro. Normalmente o NWS ao avaliar os danos provocados por um tornado, coloca um  "X" para marcar que a área já foi avaliada.



Também reparei nisso, mas como foi divulgada em vários _users_ do tweeter, não pensei que pudesse ser mais antiga... talvez um erro na postagem da foto no tweeter...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 20:40)

Tornado que passou próximo a Paducah está indo em direção a Smithland.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 20:43)

Confirmados tornados próximo de Shoals, IN e Swayzee, IN.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 21:02)

53 tornados reportados até o momento.






LIVE: http://www.wishtv.com/news/live-events-3


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 21:21)

Muitos feridos relatados em Brookport IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 21:55)

Vídeo do tornado em Washington, IL : http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-1061847

Atualizando:
1 morte confirmada em Washington, IL e 66 tornados reportados.
21 mil pessoas estão sem energia em Indiana e 32 mil no Michigan.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2013 às 21:57)

*Tempestades deixam 53 milhões em alerta*

Os serviços meteorológicos dos Estados Unidos já alertaram para a aproximação de tornados.





CIDADE DOS ESTADOS UNIDOS ACABA DE SER DIZIMADA POR UM TORNADO - A foto panorâmica mostra o que sobrou da pequena cidade de Washington (Illinois).
Fonte: MetSul


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:01)

Washington, Illinois.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:05)

Kokomo, IN 











Lebanon, IN por Nathan Curtis






Brookport, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:07)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:09)

Mais duas mortes confirmadas em New Minden, IL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:27)

NWS confirma danos condizentes com um tornado EF4 em New Minden, IL.
Até o momento 76 tornados reportados.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Nov 2013 às 22:48)

WPSD-TV relatando uma morte em Brookport, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2013 às 15:03)

No total foram confirmadas 7 mortes e 81 tornados reports ontem.
Imagens dos danos do tornado de ontem: http://galleries.apps.chicagotribune.com/chi-131117-washington-tornado-pictures/

Washington, IL





Roanoke, IL


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Nov 2013 às 16:55)

Mais alguns aqui: http://www.ustornadoes.com/2013/11/17/videos-from-the-november-17-2013-tornado-outbreak/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2013 às 02:03)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Nov 2013 às 02:05)

Washington, IL


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

Imagens impressionantes, com um homem a filmar um tornado da sua casa, e depois a ser atingido pelo mesmo.

http://www.cbs12.com/news/top-stories/stories/vid_11375.shtml?wap=0


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2013 às 14:01)

Mais um video, arrepiante...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Nov 2013 às 15:42)

*Tornado Outbreak de 17 de Novembro de 2013*

Número de mortos: 8
Tornado mais forte: EF4 em Washington, IL
Maior granizo: 10,2 cm em Bloomington, IL

Tornados Confirmados: 74
Tornado EF0: 13
Tornado EF1: 29
Tornado EF2: 23
Tornado EF3: 7
Tornado EF4: 2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Nov 2013 às 15:42)

Hoje há risco de tempestades fortes e alguns tornados desde a Flórida até a Carolina do Norte.










Um tornado watch está em vigor para a região de Panhandle, FL.





Um tornado foi confirmado próximo a Red Hill, FL.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Nov 2013 às 16:10)

A tempestade de inverno Boreas que afeta os EUA já faz alguns dias, segue em direção a costa leste do pais. Centenas de voos foram cancelados e pelo menos 14 pessoas morreram, a maioria em acidentes de trânsito na região oeste e central do país.






15h UTC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Nov 2013 às 17:29)

A tempestade Boreas afetou a região sudoeste dos EUA entre 21 e 24 de Novembro, trazendo principalmente ventos fortes e queda de neve.
Na Califórnia os ventos fortes derrubaram árvores e linhas de alta tensão sobre algumas casas, provocando a morte de pelo menos 3 pessoas.
Boreas também trouxe chuva para Phoenix e Las Vegas, onde não chovia fazia cerca de 2 meses.

Maiores acumulados de neve na região sudoeste dos EUA:




Imagem: The Weather Channel

Boreas também trouxe neve, granizo e chuva congelada para o sul das Grandes Planícies, o que causou centenas de acidentes.
Cinco pessoas morreram no Texas e quatro em Oklahoma devido a acidentes de trânsito.
Duas mortes também ocorreram no Novo México, uma devido as inundações e a outra em um acidente de trânsito.

Alguns acumulados de neve:




Imagem: The Weather Channel

Devido a Boreas fortes chuvas e alguns tornados estão ocorrendo hoje na região sudeste dos EUA.
Na região nordeste dos EUA, próximo ao litoral a previsão e de chuva, que em alguns locais podem chegar até 70 mm, já no restante da região a previsão e de neve podendo ser significativa em alguns locais.
Acumulados significativos de neve também podem ocorrer no sul das Provincias de Quebec e Ontário no Canadá.










Imagem: The Weather Channel


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Dez 2013 às 17:23)

> Tempestade de inverno Cleon  matou um homem e provocou caos no transporte nos Estados Unidos. Mais de 600 mil pessoas estão sem energia elétrica. Vários estados já declaram estado de emergência.
> No Arkansas, por causa do vento congelante, escolas, comércio e agências do governo fecharam. No Texas, voos foram cancelados. O mau tempo provocou a suspensão do desfile de final de ano em Dallas, marcado para este sábado (7), pela primeira em 26 anos.
> A nevasca varrerá os EUA até o nordeste do país neste domingo (8).


 http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2013/12/nevasca-deixa-um-morto-nos-eua.html

Below are selected top and notable snowfall amounts by state:

*Washington*
•	7" at Mission Ridge, near Wenatchee
•	6" east of Chewelah in northeast Washington

*Oregon*
•	9.5" near Flora in northeast Oregon
•	6" near Meacham and Bingham Springs, also in northeast Oregon

*Idaho*
•	30" at Saddle Mountain in east-central Idaho
•	28.2" at Vienna Mine, 22 miles northwest of Ketchum
•	15" near Lost Trail Pass

*Montana*
•	20" at Stuart Mountain near Missoula
•	20" at Twin Lakes, Ravalli County (southwest Montana)
•	19.4" near Red Lodge 

*Wyoming*
•	30" at Blind Bull Summit in western Wyoming
•	26" at Kendall Ranger Station in western Wyoming
•	26" at Two Ocean Plateau in northwest Wyoming

*Utah*
•	18" at Alta and Deer Valley
•	16" at Park City and Vernal
•	10.5" at Provo

*Colorado*
•	30" at Douglas Pass along Highway 139 in northwest Colorado
•	25" about 5 miles northwest of Gothic (west-central Colorado)
•	24" at Grand Mesa

*New Mexico*
•	12" near Los Cerrillos
•	Up to 7" in Sandia Mountains near Albuquerque
•	5" in Santa Fe

*North Dakota*
•	10" at Rhame
•	9" near Carrington
•	8" at Buffalo, near Fargo

*South Dakota*
•	12" at Hoover
•	10.8" at Red Owl
•	8" at Buffalo

These top totals are all in western South Dakota.

*Nebraska*
•	15" in Cody
•	14" near Kilgore, west of Valentine on U.S. 20
•	11" in Valentine

*Minnesota*
•	35.3" near Two Harbors
•	23.3" at Duluth (Sixth highest three-day storm total on record, there.)
•	18.5" in Cloquet
The top totals are all in northeast Minnesota.

*Wisconsin*
•	33" in Oma near Michigan border south of Ironwood, Mich.
•	21.1" in Herbster
•	19.5" in Superior
These top totals are all in northwest Wisconsin.

*Michigan*
•	7.5" near Paulding
•	7" in Houghton
•	4" in Cheboygan

*Texas*
•	3.5" sleet in Little Elm
•	1-1.5" sleet/ice in Dallas-Ft. Worth
•	Carport collapse due to ice in Plano
•	40-50 cars stranded on flyover near Cedar Park
•	6" snow in Quanah

*Oklahoma*
•	6" in Colcord and Muldrow
•	4.6" in Tulsa
•	3.2" in Okla. City
•	1" ice in Poteau, Hugo, Antlers

*Missouri*
•	11.5" in Dudley
•	6" in Springfield and Cape Girardeau
•	1.5" sleet in White Church

*Arkansas*
•	12" in Pea Ridge, Calico Rock, Mt. Sherman
•	6" in Ft. Smith
•	1.25" ice in Greenwood

*Mississippi*
•	0.1" ice accumulation on trees in Eudora
•	0.1" ice bringing power lines down in Clarksdale

*Illinois*
•	14" in Chester
•	13" in Mount Vernon
•	1.5" sleet in Cobden
•	0.5" ice in Valier

*Indiana*
•	11.4" near Bicknell
•	10.8" in Washington
•	10.1" near Bloomington
•	4.3" in Indianapolis
•	0.25" ice in Tell City

*Kentucky*
•	6.0" in Burlington
•	3.5" in Louisville
•	0.75" ice in Kevil (elevated surfaces)

*Tennessee*
•	1" sleet/ice in Obion
•	0.1" ice accumulation in Germantown

*Ohio*
•	7" in Oxford
•	5.6" at the Dayton International Airport - this sets a new daily snowfall record
•	5.3" in Cincinnati - this sets a new daily snowfall record
•	5.1" at the Port Columbus International Airport - this sets a new daily snowfall record
•	0.50" ice in Chuckery

*West Virginia*
•	2" in Williamstown
•	.10" ice in Mount Storm

*Pennsylvania*
•	2.8" in Bridgeville

*New York*
•	2.5" in Halcott Center


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Dez 2013 às 17:42)

Winter storm Cleon






Duluth, MN















Albuquerque, Novo México





Powell, Wyoming





Merrifield, MN




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...avy-snowfall-icy-conditions-East-Midwest.html

Uma nova tempestade de inverno (Dion) chegou ao oeste dos EUA.
Em algumas cidades dos estados do Oregon e Califórnia o acumulado de neve foi superior a 13 cm.
A tempestade deve cruzar todo o país até chegar na segunda ao nordeste dos EUA.


----------



## F_R (8 Dez 2013 às 18:55)

Neste momento em Filadélfia


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2013 às 18:05)

F_R disse:


> Neste momento em Filadélfia



Só para acrescentar .
















http://keepingscore.blogs.time.com/2013/12/08/nfl-players-plow-through-snowy-football-fields/


----------



## bigfire (9 Dez 2013 às 18:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Só para acrescentar .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal , quem me dera saborear um episódio desses em Portugal, mas enfim, não é para quem quer, mas sim para quem pode


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 15:22)

> DAY 1 CONVECTIVE OUTLOOK
> NWS STORM PREDICTION CENTER NORMAN OK
> 0646 AM CST SAT DEC 21 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 15:59)

Primeiro Tornado Watch emitido: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/ww0580.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 21:46)

Dois Tornado Watch estão em vigor:http://www.spc.noaa.gov/products/watch/

Danos causados por possível tornado em Jonquil, AR e Hughes, ARK.

Relatos de um tornado próximo a Ruston, LA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (21 Dez 2013 às 22:03)

Tornado confirmado próximo a West Memphis


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Dez 2013 às 02:04)

Até o momento tivemos poucos tornados reportados, porém as fortes tempestades provocaram uma morte no Mississippi. Nos estados do Arkansas e Louisiana, há relatos de alguns feridos devido as tempestades.


----------



## CptRena (3 Fev 2014 às 03:09)

Família de Nova Jérsia aproveita vórtex polar para construir igloo colorido

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/PWgkZC2cINPkzHGu1wM5"]Igloo em Nova JÃ©rsia - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=682452


----------



## CptRena (4 Mai 2014 às 16:42)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2014 às 08:29)

Julesburg, Colorado, USA - 28 Maio 2013:






http://travel.nationalgeographic.co...&utm_campaign=National+Geographic&sf3441845=1


----------

